# Fluffy & Vinny



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Vinny 6"in a 135 gal















Fluffy 10" in a 120 gal for now ...180 not far down the road


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

i can totally tell which one is fluffy.

nice fish.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Fluffy is a real nice looking rhom


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Fluffy is a sexy rhom. one of the nicest on this site.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ x2

Fluffy has always been one of my favourite looking rhoms on the site, since i joined. You have 2 very nice rhoms Sir


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Murphy18 said:


> ^^ x2
> 
> Fluffy has always been one of my favourite looking rhoms on the site, since i joined. You have 2 very nice rhoms Sir


Ditto!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks everyone I have had Fluffy since April of 2005 and the Vinny since October of 2006


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice vinny! You have a really nice diamond! Isn't he a bldr? Either way, I've seen your video of him. So shiney!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice fluffy, how much did it grow since 2005?


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

sweet fish

i read his other posts it was 7.5 in 05 9.5 in 06 and now its 10


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Both are awsome looking rhoms, I always luv looking at Fluffy.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

thats decent growth for a rhom that size.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

db04ph said:


> sweet fish
> 
> i read his other posts it was 7.5 in 05 9.5 in 06 and now its 10


DP is right. When I got him he was 7.5" and is now arround the 10" mark. I have not taken out to measure so I do not have exact #'s. He has grown almost more vertically than horizontally. I will have to dig up some old pics but there is quite a difference whn you see them togeather.

I will get some exact figures when I upgrade to a larger tank in the future.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice P's


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

I love Fluffy


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Fluffy is the sh*t


----------

